# Center channel options?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So, I'm still not happy with how my left and right speakers blend with my current centre channel (a Klipsch rc52)
I've found a single EV sentry 100a that is the little brother to my mains and also found a single EV sentry 500 that would be a match however that would mean that I would have to move my PB13u elsewhere as it currently is below the Klipsch.
I just don't know what I should do, any thoughts?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Tony! Is it a timbre thing? My 808 allows for EQ tweaking with or without audyssey. Maybe the 805 does to. In mine, you go into setup, Eq, and audyssey is selected, but you can choose manual, audyssey or none. If you want to tweak a certain channel, select manual,choose the one you want, find the freq(s) you want to change, and after changing re-select audyssey. That's according to my manual,and osd. You may need more than that, but it's an idea. Maybe...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't think any amount of eq can make it blend the way I want. The EVs are just hard to match. 
Given I can get the single one of the matching 500 (seeing what shipping would cost) I'm leaning that direction. My challenge is finding another location for the sub, thinking along the side?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Near field is also a good option if you don't have many seating positions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was thinking that also, I could use it as an end table although I'm not sure having the driver face the front screen wall is ideal as that would fire directly at the right front speaker (about 8ft away)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my subs is next to us with the driver facing behind us. It worked great that way when it was the only sub employed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My riser is a giant bass trap so I don't know if facing it towards it would work, oh the stress of it all LOL


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would try it & measure with it facing all 4 directions. Would be nice to timbre match.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice. Then it's settled. New center! Lol I'd rather do that than relocate your beastsub. It has good response where it is. Do you think you could replicate that in another place? Fwiw, I've never found subs as end tables or ottomans quite as effective performance wise. As far as eq, I figured since it'd be fee (if like my 808), it might be worth a spin through REW.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

true, the challange with having all three matched speakers across the front is that they are not small speakers (23"h x 25"w x 13"d)
Relocating the sub is the only option if I go that route. The sub sounds great where it is so that concerns me also that I may not be happy with other positions. I had it in the front corner and did not like it there.

The other option is to get the smaller EV sentry 100a it uses the same tweeter and 8" driver instead of the 12" of the 500. but that would allow me to simply move the sub over to the right.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about your sub behind your seating?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The riser for the second row is not movable but I guess behind the second row could work.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

2 of my subs are in the back of my room. I have 6' behind the LP and while it took some tweaking, I can't tell where they are now, and they're only 9.5' (in the corners) from my LP so they're still visceral. Might be worth a try. It's fussy work but can be done.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, well we will see if the guy gets back to me about shipping it here. Otherwise I will just go with the smaller sentry 100 and Im sure it will be a close match as its in the same family.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, shipping the 75lb speaker will cost me $185. The speaker is going to cost $100 so all in all I will have to shell out $300CAD for this single speaker. Knowing that its almost impossible to find these in good shape and the fact that its only one speaker I think its a good deal still. They retailed for $8000pr when they were new.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, shipping the 75lb speaker will cost me $185. The speaker is going to cost $100 so all in all I will have to shell out $300CAD for this single speaker. Knowing that its almost impossible to find these in good shape and the fact that its only one speaker I think its a good deal still. They retailed for $8000pr when they were new.


8000 a pair or do you mean 800 a pair?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> 8000 a pair or do you mean 800 a pair?


nope $8000


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> nope $8000


Yikes... You def have found a deal!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that was way back in 1986 that the ones I already have were bought for that amount and used at the church studio that I did some work in. They were given to me. See this thread
here are the specifications


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Please post more pictures of the LCR and sub location.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is the most recent I have taken.
The Klipsch RC 52II sits on top of the PB13u dead centre of the screen.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

How about bringing the 3 speakers out into the room?
You could angle them and get away with them being a little higher.

The left speaker will be in the way of the door.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ironically those EVs are designed to be placed right up against a wall. But I'm open to trying anything. They are front ported (2 in each)

Here is a better view


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Slide the sub over next to either the L or R speaker and put the new EV in the middle ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's possible, I may not quite have enough room as I don't want to have the speakers pushed into the corners.
Would the sub sticking out past the front of the speakers by about 16" not interfear with the sound of the EVs?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would think it would have an interaction too. I also wonder if you've noticed any sibilance or interaction from your center and the top of the sub. Don't remember, how much room do you need for the new center? Is raising the screen an insane proposition?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The centre channel is raised about 6" off of the subs surface. I have not heard any issues other than the timber matching is just not right hence why I am going down this road. I dont want to raise the screen more as I feel its already higher than I like it.
Im thinking I may try placing the sub along the right wall and see how that works. 

The EV will be on its way here shortly so Im going to wait to do all these changes till it gets here.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I expect to see lots of testing as your setup is the best HT setup that I have heard.

In the long run this center will be a great addition to your system as I believe you want to go with dual subs in the future. So that sub location will not be ideal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blacklightning said:


> I expect to see lots of testing as your setup is the best HT setup that I have heard.


Why thank you, I will have to have you and the family over again some time in the near future.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Why thank you, I will have to have you and the family over again some time in the near future.


You're Welcome. Now that I think of it I'm going to be showing my daughter Jurassic Park (Original) later this year before we see Jurassic World.

I will PM you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for sure


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 3rd EV has arrived, discussion and pics located here


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's cool Tony! I bet it sounds much more seamless across the front soundstage. Not to mention it now looks more uniform. So how's it sound?


----------

